# Relocating to Thailand from the US



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you available to ask questions about relocating to Thailand from the U.S.?

Jim


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

JMalefyt said:


> Are you available to ask questions about relocating to Thailand from the U.S.?
> 
> Jim


HI Jim,

feel free to ask me, i will try to advise what i know...

Mindaugas


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*OK, here we go!*



Mindaugas said:


> HI Jim,
> 
> feel free to ask me, i will try to advise what i know...
> 
> Mindaugas


I am a 61 year old man in good health looking to move, permanently, to Phuket. No family here. But, with current state of affairs, no job future at my age, either. Big leap. While I've traveled extensively, never been to Thailand, or speak Thai.

Job wise, I could handle teaching, or some kind of public relations position at a hotel. This school, TEFL Phuket, makes things sound pretty simple. TEFL Phuket claims getting a job with their 120 hour, 4 week, training certificate isn't difficult. Their website makes things sound wonderful. Is it really? Any suggestions?

Work visas, etc, required? How do you get them? Inoculations? Will the U.S. send social security to me when I qualify? It sounds like $1500/month goes quite a ways there.

I have a B.S. degree in Business Administration. Owned a car and motorcycle dealership in upstate New York. Currently live in Las Vegas.

I figure a November or December move. But, very flexible on actual time, if necessary.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

JMalefyt said:


> I am a 61 year old man in good health looking to move, permanently, to Phuket. ... While I've traveled extensively, never been to Thailand, or speak Thai.


Hello Jim -- 

I've been retired in Thailand for five years.

Your overall strategy needs serious thought.
First, and most important, you've never been to Thailand.
You have no idea what it's like to live here.
Nothing in any guidebook, nothing on any internet forum, will prepare you for the culture shock.

So, your first step, set aside some time and money and get over here for at least a month; two or three months if you can.
A two week trip is not enough, because you need time to get acquainted with actual living here: get a haircut, get your laundry done, make an appointment with the dentist and get your teeth cleaned, go shopping in the local market, try to find a pair of shoes that fit you, and other simple things of daily life.
Once you get over here, you'll learn that the simple things are not so simple.

And while you're here on that first, exploratory trip, sign up for a class in Thai language.
Most schools have classes 4-6 weeks long.
Not only will you get an introduction to the language, but you may also meet a few other men who are following the same path as you are.
You'll have a chance to discuss what you see, and, perhaps, to make some new friends.



> Job wise, I could handle teaching, or some kind of public relations position at a hotel. This school, TEFL Phuket, makes things sound pretty simple.


_Every_ job here requires a government work permit.
Even volunteers who work for no pay, must get a government work permit.

Job wise you can _not_ get any kind of public relations job.
The rule here, for foreigners who want to work, is quite simple:
If a Thai person can do the job, the foreigner is not allowed.
The Thai person may have much less education, much less experience, and far less skill, but, if there is any possibility at all, the Thai will be hired, and the foreigner will not be granted a work permit.
No work permit, no job.

The English teacher schools are in the business of getting customers for their schools.
If you get a real job afterward, that will be nice, but don't count on it.
The Thai authorities have been steadily increasing the requirements for foreign language teachers.

Let's say you get lucky, and get a job offer.
You don't have a degree in teaching, you don't have any experience teaching, so where will your job be located?
99-to-1 says it will not be in Phuket.
The jobs available to new graduates of English teacher schools are up-country, way out in the boondocks.
If you're lucky, you'll be able to ride a bus into Phuket on your days off.
The bus won't cost much, but it will take hours and hours to get to Phuket, or any other major city.
And hours and hours to get back home.

I could go on and on, but the main point is to actually come here to look around, before you make any long-term decision about moving here.
Reading guidebooks and Internet forums is good enough to plan a vacation trip, but it is nowhere near enough to decide on a long-term move here.

If you have private or personal questions, I invite you to contact me by email or private message.

-- Oneman
Thailand


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

Oneman wrote very cleary, about job i can add that most teachers works illegaly and get very small money. If police catch you that you work illegaly you'll get 100,000THB fine.

Thailand culture is very difficul, not easy with thai people, sometimes you reapeting them 3-4 times but they do something wrong anyway.

You must come for 3 month to feel that.

Good luck!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*Thank you.*

Thank you Oneman and Mindaugas.

I will probably have more questions.


----------

